# Bleeders for Mini-T aluminum shocks



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I modified some Mini-T aluminum shocks to add bleeders like on the slider shocks. Here's a pic of the shock bodies:










I use these along with my cartridge/shock body o-ring seals to get the shocks built nicely with no leaks:










Here's a pic of one of them mounted on my slider:

http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/mounted-shock.jpg

and a pic of a shock body mounted in the milling machine to be drilled for the bleeder:

http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/drilling-shock.jpg


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

What size screw did you use?


----------



## cyoder#9 (Dec 21, 2008)

where did the orings come from? would like to find some!!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Hangtime said:


> What size screw did you use?


0-80 X 3/16, but 0-80 X 1/8 would work as well.



cyoder#9 said:


> where did the orings come from? would like to find some!!


I sell them. One dozen for $3, you pay shipping both ways, usually with a SASE.

Send me a PM if interested.


----------

